# Introduction. Is this mandatory?



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello, my username is a typo. I am in the INTJ type, though I'd say I'm somewhere between INTJ and INTP. I play the piano, currently grade 8, and I like to read about astronomy, general physics, chemistry and biology. I'm 16, female and don't have much else to say about myself right now. Also, the bad joke below is my signature.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings I_destoryedtheuniverse and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum I_destoryedtheuniverse. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Omnidexterity (Jun 29, 2014)

I've never seen a username typo from an INTJ before. o.o

*keeps staring*

Aside from that, welcome to the forums. We have cookies and thanks galore.


----------



## skyrimorchestra (Jul 23, 2014)

You de-storyed it! Where'd all the stories go? :laughing:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

I_destoryedtheuniverse said:


> Also, the bad joke below is my signature.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes, I am a shame to all INTJs. 
Thank you for your greeting.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

You'll never know, Skyrimorchestra. Thank you for your greeting.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@I_destoryedtheuniverse

WELCOME!


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

It's not mandatory. You can also observe a certain correlation between one's type and the likeliness of them writing an introductory thread. I don't really see the point of it myself, but I guess that's just me.
Other than that, welcome here.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I_destoryedtheuniverse said:


> Hello, my username is a typo. I am in the INTJ type, though I'd say I'm somewhere between INTJ and INTP. I play the piano, currently grade 8, and I like to read about astronomy, general physics, chemistry and biology. I'm 16, female and don't have much else to say about myself right now. Also, the bad joke below is my signature.


Yes, it is mandatory, and you did it wrong, should be expecting a temporary ban sometime this evening.





ps. Welcome to the Cafe :kitteh:


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

I really don't know why I thought it was mandatory, and I don't really do things like this. Oh well. But yes, I see your point with the whole correlation thing. Thank you for your greeting.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh dear, how will I live my life now? 

P.s. thank you.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Yo! Welcome to PerC. Typos happen to the best of us. You can try requesting a name change here if you feel it. It seems like you've got a cool collection of interests roud: Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

I_destoryedtheuniverse said:


> Hello, my username is a typo.


I like to believe that it isn't, and you have actually stripped the universe of all of its tales.


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey there, welcome.

We share same interests. It's fascinating to figure out how the world around us works. So my favorite is physics. I also love math, to me it's the language of science and the universe.

I hope you enjoy your time here. I've been enjoying it a lot so far :3


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello INTJ, and welcome!:wink:


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you, kittenmogu.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, you found out my secret, Retsu. I may have to kill you.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

I find it fascinating how numbers can help us understand the universe so well- it's just so strange. I could go on and on but I won't. Anyway, thanks for your greeting, Silverdawn.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you, Lemxn.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Welcome young INTJ


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got strangely curious right now...
why it says UK and it's another flag (which I have no patience to search now which on is...)

or am I with a temporary "stupidity" going on up here ?

edit: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
I just googled and yes, this flag is also an English flag..

what is the difference then ??


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok, I also already answered my own question...
carrying on...

)))


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Hahaha, okay well now you understand the difference between the Union Jack and the English flag. Also, thank you for you greeting- you seem very friendly, FePa.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Your*** whoops. :l


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

I_destoryedtheuniverse said:


> Your*** whoops. :l


What's that? Covering up for another misspelling!? :shocked:


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

It's my phone; the screen is unresponsive and so letters get missed out or jumbled!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

I_destoryedtheuniverse said:


> It's my phone; the screen is unresponsive and so letters get missed out or jumbled!


 I was just joking; then again, whether or not I'm good at making jokes is another thing. :|

Welcome to the forum! 

Just a tip: use the 'Reply with Quote' option -- it will give people that you reply to a notification -- and people reading this thread will know to whom you responded. :3

EDIT: You can also edit your posts to correct grammatical errors and misspellings using the 'Edit Post' option, or maybe your phone won't allow for that?


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Scarab said:


> I was just joking; then again, whether or not I'm good at making jokes is another thing. :|
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Just a tip: use the 'Reply with Quote' option -- it will give people that you reply to a notification -- and people reading this thread will know to whom you responded. :3



Haha ,I know. I wasn't being moody, by the way! Thank you for your advice- I used it.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Scarab said:


> EDIT: You can also edit your posts to correct grammatical errors and misspellings using the 'Edit Post' option, or maybe your phone won't allow for that?


Yeah, my phone does allow it, but it was slow so I thought I may as well just post another comment.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Yeah, my phone does allow it, but it was slow so I thought I may as well just post another comment.


Haha, just making sure that you knew.  We all started here as new.

Your signature probably got one of the best jokes in the history of mankind.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Haha, just making sure that you knew.  We all started here as new.
> 
> Your signature probably got one of the best jokes in the history of mankind.


Haha thank you and yeah, it's so bad that's it's funny.


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Haha thank you and yeah, it's so bad that's it's funny.


The best kind of jokes...Okey...maybe not the best kind, but surely up there. ;D


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Scarab said:


> The best kind of jokes...Maybe not the best kind, but surely up there. ;D


Those and puns are definitely the best!


----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Those and puns are definitely the best!


Well, we can't forget innuendos; those are a lot of fun.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Scarab said:


> Well, we can't forget innuendos; those are a lot of fun.


Yes, and innuendos- but not too subtle.


----------



## Chapdeedeedee (Jul 30, 2014)

I still don't know why many INTJs consider some of their jokes so bad. They're more clever than the average Joe's (or something)!

Welcome! Introductions aren't necessary. I should've been doing it half an hour ago but I end up welcoming people, instead.

P.S.: Already lovin' your humour.roud:


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Chapdeedeedee said:


> I still don't know why many INTJs consider some of their jokes so bad. They're more clever than the average Joe's (or something)!
> 
> Welcome! Introductions aren't necessary. I should've been doing it half an hour ago but I end up welcoming people, instead.
> 
> P.S.: Already lovin' your humour.roud:


Because their jokes are terrible!  Well, mine are- but still hilarious hahaha.
Thank you for your greeting, I'm guessing you're also new then, so welcome to Personalitycafe.

p.s.- I'm sure your sense of humour is excellent!


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

LOL. Am I the only person who googled at @I_destroyedtheuniverse siggy? 
I kinda liked that one. It's kinda late but , welcome to PerC!


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

baby blue me said:


> LOL. Am I the only person who googled at @I_destroyedtheuniverse siggy?
> I kinda liked that one. It's kinda late but , welcome to PerC!


Haha, I got it from 'The Fresh Prince of Bel Air'. Also, thank you.


----------

